# What are you reference interconnects?



## HugoFreire

I hope this hasn't been done before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Which are your reference RCA interconnects?


----------



## Thaddy

Reference? Well, that to me is either some Signalcable Analog One's, or some Magwire Originals (which aren't even in yet!). Yup, that's reference to me


----------



## Todd R

I keep coming back to the Cardas Neutral Reference. 
 Occasionally for a change, I'll put in the Excellent Audience Au24 which is my second favorite. 
 TR


----------



## Gopher

Similar to Todd, I have a Grovers which are my references and THE cable to beat. But from time to time I'll roll in Acoustic Zen cables for a little change of flavor.


----------



## mulveling

Let's see here...before the traditional audiophile concerns, my reference interconnects need to satisfy a few conditions:
*1)* Needs to not have intermittant signal transfer when wiggled - or breathed on. Oops! I have one set that doesn't satisfy that criteria.
*2)* Needs to have RCA signal pins that are long enough to make a connection inside my amp's input jacks. Ooops! I have _another_ set that doesn't fit that criteria. (notice a trend here?)
*3)* The RCA connectors need to not be so freaking fat that they can't both fit on my Meridian's outputs. Oops! _Another_ pair screws that up.
*4)* The cables themselves need to not be so fat and heavy that they put unreasonable torque on the amp's RCA jacks - which currently happen to have 2" attenuator barrels connected to them (don't ask - yes, they need to be there). Ooops! Yet _another_ set botches that up.

 So let's see, what does that leave me with? Currently a set of ******* Monster cables from BestBuy, that's what! They're the only interconnects I've got now that don't lost the plot of what an interconnect should do: provide signal transfer between two of my components!!! I hate Monster as a company and these cables are ugly as hell, but until I buy a reasonably priced audiophile interconnect that can actually - connect - I'll have to make do.


----------



## DeeJayBump

I alternate between a pair of Grover Ultimate References and a pair of Audiogeek Nitrogens.


----------



## sacd lover

MIT#2 or Magwire Originals. You will like those Magwires Thaddy.


----------



## ServinginEcuador

Aural Thrills Audio Pure Palladium Active Force. Quite a mouthful, but really good sounding ICs.


----------



## eric343

Depending on the mood, either SRCA-Nitrogens or Xenon prototypes.


----------



## Thaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* 
_MIT#2 or Magwire Originals. You will like those Magwires Thaddy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sweet! I'm already planning on selling the Signalcables, since I've heard SO many good things about the Mags


----------



## Wmcmanus

I use a bunch of them, but my favorites are Virtual Dynamics Master series and HMS Gran Finale.


----------



## EdipisReks

i have a set of magwires. not only are they well made, they dropped the noise floor considerably with my system.


----------



## grandenigma1

I love my cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are my reference


----------



## recstar24

VH Audio Pulsars, cryo w/ eichmann gold bullets. However, the Grover UR2's are starting to get to me


----------



## Welly Wu

For me, the Cardas Neutral Reference ICs. When I finally become decisive about Hi-Fi equipment later this year, and I get my new career underway, I will acquire the Cardas Golden Reference ICs and one more Cardas Golden Reference Power with built in filtration.

 I may -- may, might, perhaps -- consider the Grover Ultimate Reference II (III, IV, ?) before the end of this year too.

 I got to stop procrastinating and start writing my last two reviews on my source component and power conditioner before this year is over.


----------



## Danamr

Stealth Audio Indra


----------



## GoRedwings19

nordost valhalla's IC's. I have a set of VD master series cables but I haven't got round to trying them out.


----------



## Old Pa

LAT International's IC-200 Mark II. I have this series made up both in balanced and unbalanced pairs for various connections.


----------



## meat01

DIY or Cable Wholesale RCAs.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* 
_LAT International's IC-200 Mark II._

 

 Same here.


----------



## skullguise

For price no object, my Tritium Gold's (though I'd love to try their Platinum, just can't afford it right now). I had Nordost Valhalla's in my system briefly, and they were awesome; but these were more musical to my ears, not as sterile (BTW, I don't confuse accurate with sterile... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

 For affordable, a toss-up: Grover UR, Aural Thrills Active Gold (I'd like to try their Platinum's as well, Tom makes a great cable!), Straight-Thru (small DIY'er out of England, just got them, sound great), ven Haus Pulsar Cryo'd.


----------



## MonkeyMan

Cardas NR


----------



## fyrfytrhoges

siltech, which many people seem to ignore...

 why i dont know???

 but then im not an audiophile so ymmv.


----------



## gloco

Another vote for Cardas Neutral Reference IC's.


----------



## Len

Silver Audio Appassionatas.

 Cardas Neutral is a nice copper IC, but I think the name is quite misleading as I do not find it a neutral IC at all (as with all Cardas, it has warmish proclevities).


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Len* 
_Cardas Neutral is a nice copper IC, but I think the name is quite misleading as I do not find it a neutral IC at all (as with all Cardas, it has warmish proclevities)._

 

I would certianly agree. The Cardas Senn cable I had made my 600s much too warm and muddy sounding to me... guess they sounded more like the 650s then


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Card Neut Ref


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER

Cardas Golden Cross


----------



## cansman

For my Naim system - the supplied DIN interconnect
 For my headphone system - Grado Signature interconnects


----------



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

Grover/wolff empress.

 I have to wonder how cnr's have made all these peoples lists. It must be the Carda marketing. Diy some belden 86259's for 40 bucks, they sound like cnr with a bit less highs.

 Biggie.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fyrfytrhoges* 
_siltech, which many people seem to ignore...

 why i dont know???

 but then im not an audiophile so ymmv._

 

Siltech is my cable of choice. I use the G5 Golden Ridge (signature series) between my transport and DAC, and the G5 SQ-88 (2M XLR) between DAC and amp.


----------



## 19lexicon78

always wanted to listen the siltech G6-series.


----------



## HugoFreire

Bumped this thread expecting to hear from more people.
 Post yours if you still didn't!


----------



## recstar24

BPT IC-SL - Silver litz-wire design, fitted with WBT Platinum/Silver Nextgens. 
 Most transparent cable I have heard in my system, could not identify a specific sound signature to it. I wrote a review at 6moons, check it out, after that it stayed in my system


----------



## Jon L

Silversmith Palladium IC's

 I can't afford them and will never likely splurge this kind of $$ even if I had the money, and I do curse Jim Smith for making them and marketing them at their price. But if it's Reference you want, this is it. 

 Silversmith Silver IC's

 Gets you 85-90% of the way to Palladiums but much less money, and "good enough" for most systems, including mine. I will buy these at some point. I already bought the Silversmith speaker cables. 

 Harmonic Tech Cyberlights

 If one can look past the poor measurements, these are totally different sounding experience from traditional cables. Every audiophile should at least give them a listen and compare to their favorite IC's before making up their minds. Once again, cost is a big problem. 

 There are many good IC's out there, but the likes of Nordost Quattro Fil/Valkyrie, Silver Audio Silver bullet 6.0, Aural Thrills Palladiums, VH Pulsars, etc, etc aren't in the same league unfortunately.


----------



## Scrith

I'm using Cardas Golden Reference (0.5m) between my DAC1 and Dynamight and don't anticipate changing that cable anytime in the near future.


----------



## IronLion

Chimera Laboratories Advantage Series II. These beat out Virtual Dynamics References and Mikhail's silver IC's. These IC's are the ones I will stick to in the future.


----------



## djbnh

Groneberg TS Premium ICs, for RCAs.


----------



## riffer

DH Labs BL-1 Series II terminated with Cardas GRMO RCA's by Moon-Audio.


----------



## rlmacklin

Latter revision Grover Ultimate Reference 6 IC 
 which comes labeled "Grover U6." (with a period or dot after the U6),
 Performance-wise this one should be called UR-8 or higher 
 in relation to the earlier revision Grover UR-6 (labeled simply "Grover U6" with no dot or period). 
 "Pitch black" background/noise floor, with 
 superb coherence and musicality across entire audio frequency spectrum.
 Now one can speak of "Grover lows" as great as the "Grover highs" and mids.


----------



## agile_one

I've had many over the years, but my hands down favorites are the Oritek X-2's. They simply blow all others I've heard out of the water. Amazing!


----------



## mysticaldodo

I use Siltech G3 ST18 ICs.


----------



## vo_obgyn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HugoFreire* 
_I hope this hasn't been done before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Which are your reference RCA interconnects?_

 

Cardas Neutral Reference:
 Digital Cable
 Speaker Cable
 Balanced and RCA Interconnects

 They are fantastic in my home audio set-up. I use Audioquest Lapis interconnects and a Cardas Quadlink Power Cord for my Raptor.


----------



## KenW

Presently, the Wolff Silver Gold Carbon RCA's but I hope to also have the latest from Grover shortly!


----------



## sbulack

Grover Ultimate Reference (I bought mine about a year ago, before they had grown numbers). In a little while, when I get a bonus, I'll very likely order one of the then-current version. I can't afford (money or time) to be a high-end cable afficionado (and I LOVE to read the accounts of the auditions and comparisons of those who are - many thanks to the very fine accounts from Dark Angel and Gopher of the Grover UR's). The Grover UR gives my ear and my inner music lover all the well-presented, gorgeously-illuminated detailed musical content and resolution they crave, and leaves me with the funds to make needed home repairs.
 I spell "Reference" G-r-o-v-e-r--U-R".


----------



## Patrick82

0.5m Nordost Valhalla with Eichmann Bullet plugs.

 A year ago I compared it to a 1 meter Van den Hul D 102 mkIII and the Valhalla was a couple dB louder, is this mostly because of cable length and plug?

 I would have liked to upgrade to Stealth Indra (almost did) but the shortest they make them is in 1 meter lengths, so it _could_ be worse than what I have now. You can't cut them to shorter lengths either because Indras are cold-welded.

http://www.6moons.com/industryfeatur...i/serguei.html
  Quote:


 The amorphous wires are not solderable. The STEALTH connectors are an integrated part of the Indra cable, and the wires are scrimped into the inside part of the hollow center pin and supported inside the pin by the Teflon-covered Kevlar composite insert, with the conductors symmetrically arranged around the diameter for a seamless cold-weld connection. 
 

Anyway, I like my Valhalla so much that I'm not sure I want anything better. Valhalla seems to emphasize the frequency extremes a bit which is a great match with K1000. It has enough resolution for 768 kHz upsampling and more.
 I will probably keep it my whole life.


----------



## bhd812

rite now I am playing with the Cardas Neutral Reference rca's (soon to be also xlr's). 

 I usually use mit term 3's but I am in my cable changing times so..

 Nordost Vahalla, Synergistic Research Absolute Ref's, Kimber select's, and a few others will be played with in the upcoming months...


----------



## braillediver

1 Meter Nordost Valhalla with Nextgen WBT connectors. In my system they ad a sense of air and space that no other cable has been able to reproduce.


 “0.5m Nordost Valhalla with Eichmann Bullet plugs.”

 Excellent. It’s interesting that Nordost terminates all their high-end cables with Nextgen WBT’s. Basically an expensive Eichmann.


 The Nordost Valkyrja is right up there and I could easily live with it if I hadn’t gotten an incredible deal on the newest Valhalla.


 Mitch


----------



## Todd R

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Todd R* 
_I keep coming back to the Cardas Neutral Reference. 
 Occasionally for a change, I'll put in the Excellent Audience Au24 which is my second favorite. 
 TR_

 

Well OK, an update is due....
 Cardas Golden Reference is the new favorite. All the detail of the Neutral, but with the addition of more fullness, body and warmth. 
 Quite a bit more expensive however


----------



## philodox

My current reference is the DiMarzio M-Path... though I haven't had the chance to hear much better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find both the Chimera and the LAT International cables that have been mentioned very interesting. Both seem to have very down-to-earth designs and try to dispell cable myths. However, both have arrived at DRASTICALLY different conclusions. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## spike33

Blue Jeans Belden 1505F .... though I haven't had the chance to hear much better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has anyone compared them to more expensive cables?


----------



## sum

Siltech.


----------



## JT107

I also have a number of Lat International IC-200 Mark II.I was planning on
 trying a set of Grover UR6's for my next purchase , although I am very
 pleased with every cable I tried from Lat.


----------



## Welly Wu

My reference interconnects are the Cardas Golden Reference (0.5 meters, unbalanced stereo RCA plugs). I currently own the Cardas Neutral Reference (0.5 meters, unbalanced stereo RCA plugs) as well. I also own 12' Blue Jeans Cable Stereo RCA cables which are made out of Belden 1505F with Canare RCAP plugs. I would have to say that the Cardas Golden Reference are the ultimate in resolution, warmth, detail, natural harmonics, and imaging precision along with that undescribable "wholeness of sound." They are quite expensive at $917 USD for 1 meter. Very expensive. The Cardas Neutral Reference are still fine cables to determine how a reference system sounds especially for an audiophile headphone system. You will simply hear it all with uber resolution, detail, speed, and low level details with those cables. The Blue Jeans Cable Stereo RCA cables sound pretty slow, uncolored, bland, and uninvolving. It sounds flat and boring with no soul or music. But, they are very affordable. The differences are readily heard between the Cardas cables and Blue Jean Cables, but they are not day and night differences. It is a matter of personal tastes because I still believe that the ultra high end in audiophile cables and high quality materials / constructed cables are relatively minor and probably not worth the money unless you have some to burn like I did. So, if you like your Blue Jeans Cables, rest assured that they sound neutral and don't alter the sound signature drastically like the Cardas cables.

 I am selling my Cardas Neutral Reference ICs. I don't use them anymore and I could save up the money from the sale toward my highly anticipated purchase of an Ayre Acoustics CX-7 Evolution Red Book CD player. See my advertisement here at Head-Fi.


----------



## Brunobiseu

I have tried/owned quite a few cables in the last years (Nordost, Kimber,...) but the van den Hul First Ultimates still remain my favourite RCA interconnects.

 Bruno


----------



## Voltron

Crystal Cable CrystalConnect Reference are my new reference.

 Von Gaylord Chinchillas are also exceptional.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I modified a pair of Mothra Research Mothra Powercords as interconnects.

 Need to hear both Cardas Neutral References and Pure Silver Sounds in the system before I can decide -- it depends on what the rest of the system's weaknesses are.


----------



## Luco

1 metre pair of RCA Audioquest Cheetahs. I have no idea though how they compare to other brands as the choice in Australia is a bit limited.


----------



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

I've settled on the vh audio spectrum. Incredibly transparent and open sound. More then I wanted to spend on an interconnect though hehe.

 Biggie.


----------



## Jon L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NotoriousBIG_PJ* 
_I've settled on the vh audio spectrum. Incredibly transparent and open sound. More then I wanted to spend on an interconnect though hehe.

 Biggie._

 

I'm glad Chris was able to bring the Spectrum to market at more affordable prices than Symmetry. We need someone to compare the two, though...

 VH Audio's "AirLok" dielectric, I think, is the key to their Spectrum/Symmetry/AirSine/CheLA sounding so natural yet detailed. 

 Oh, if anyone needs speaker cables, I highly recommend VH Audio CheLA speaker cables (DIY only). GREAT stuff..


----------



## Jasper994

Mogami Gold


----------



## palchiu

Grover makes me happy, but always want to get a better one.


----------



## marcm09

I love my Wireworld polaris 3+'s, they are lovely sounding but very expensive. I use these as my reference and havent found anything quite as good, I have tryed many diff brands including QED, van den hul, monster (sucks), Audioquest etc.

 Regarding DIY cables - I have just made up a .7 mtr RCA for my xcan headphone amplifer. It uses Eichmann bullet plug rca's with slinkylinks silver interconnect cable and if I must say myself is stunning. The conductors are two stands of 0.25mm made of 99.9999% pure silver and are wrapped in an airtube, so that the condutors only occasionally touch the side and means that they have produce a 96% air dielectric.

 Eichmann Bullet Plugs were selected for their sonic superiority and minimal metal content. view www.eichamnn.com.au and www.slinkylinks.net for the cable. 

 These are stunning cables and come very close to the wireworlds...


----------



## marcm09

sorry mistype - the wife came home and interupted me ... 

 the link for the rca plugs is www.eichmann.com.au


----------



## marcm09

sorry guys have a blonde day its www.eichmanncables.com


----------



## tyrion

I had been switching over to Grover UR6. (newest version) and really like them. However, a local guy I have recently met through my friend that owns a local audio shop has been making a great speaker cable. I asked him if would be interested in making me some IC's. About a month later he gave me a protoype and today what looks to be close to a production model. I auditioned them using a Cyrus CD-5 (two outputs that can be switched by remote) running them out of one output and the Grovers out of the other. We also used a Berendsen integrated and a pair of Rega speakers. My friend was in control of the remote and we began to listen to a track. We then played the same track again. The cable I preferred was the new cable. 

 Each note had more weight and warmth. It was as if the music suddenly had more power and emphasis in each touch of the piano key. The cymbals were just that much more controlled with nice decay.

 The point of all this is that these may be my new reference cables. I've already decided to add the speaker cables to my system. I am hoping to have a few pairs to bring with me to the National Meet. The company is now called Susnick Audio.


----------



## Oliver :)

Isenberg Audio RCA 2


----------



## Gradofan2

I'm no EE, or "cable expert," or anything... and I'm not sure I'd suggest this cable as a "reference cable"... but... it sure seems to provide exceptional performance for the price ($25 for 1M) - great presence, warmth, detail, clarity, dynamics, air... and all those things you folks talk about. 

 I ran across it on Audiogon, and have loved it since - much better than the average copper interconnects up to $75 (which has been all I've been willing to spend on cables).

 As all values electronic these days - I think it's made in China... and seems to be outstanding.

 You might try it, and see what you think. It could just end up saving you a lot of money!

http://www.tweekgeek.com/product.asp?pf_id=CTSilverAV

 GF2


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* 
_I'm no EE, or "cable expert," or anything... and I'm not sure I'd suggest this cable as a "reference cable"... but... it sure seems to provide exceptional performance for the price ($25 for 1M) - great presence, warmth, detail, clarity, dynamics, air... and all those things you folks talk about. 

 I ran across it on Audiogon, and have loved it since - much better than the average copper interconnects up to $75 (which has been all I've been willing to spend on cables).

 As all values electronic these days - I think it's made in China... and seems to be outstanding.

 You might try it, and see what you think. It could just end up saving you a lot of money!

http://www.tweekgeek.com/product.asp?pf_id=CTSilverAV

 GF2_

 

I think i'm gonna check those out. That price is fantastic for a pure silver cable.


----------



## markl

Wolff Silver/Gold/Carbon: http://www.wolffaudio.com/Interconne...nectsInfo.html


----------



## vpivinylspinner

I use Nordost Valhalla throughout including my tonearm wiring. The only thing now that is not Valhalla is my headphone amp which is connected via Nordost Quattro Fil reference from the tape outs of my preamp.


----------



## DarkAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markl* 
_Wolff Silver/Gold/Carbon: http://www.wolffaudio.com/Interconne...nectsInfo.html_

 

$0-100: *used* older Grover (if you find any)

 $100-250: Bogdan Gold/Silver Reference + Grover's latest design

 $250-500: Wolff Gold/Silver/Carbon

 $500-1,000: Too much money for ICs in my systems.........


----------



## Twombly

I think they're the Fry's Electronics house brand Great Quality. They've got really stylish aluminum connectors with a split ground flange and some bitchin' color coded strain reliefs that cover the whole housing.

 Actually, they're pieces of crap and I have to use pliers to fix the ground to the connector on the component. Unfortunately, I can't exactly grab a credit card and zip over to Parts Express or something.


----------



## EdipisReks

it's been a while since page 1. my current reference cables are DiMarzio M-Paths. i don't forsee ever needing anything else for RCA, frankly.


----------



## pho_boi

My reference cables are Soundright SF-Cu

 I'm not much of a cable believer, but these provide a clean sound without going crazy with the prices and they look pretty too.

http://coemaudio.com.au/products.php?product_id=42


----------

